# Travels of a modified Delton Doozie



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

A year ago at the swap meet at Adobe Mountain Railroad Park in Phoenix, Stan Cedarleaf brought down a modified Delton Doozie to sell. He had converted it to a freight goose with RGS lettering and battery power. It was set up for battery power and had a good price. I had a REVO receiver with me and Stan helped put it in the Doozie/goose. I can take it around layouts in Arizona. So far it has been running on four different layouts. Its home layout is the Patio and Southwestern in Sun City, below.









The second stop was at the GRAND CENTRAL RAILROAD in Sun City Grand, AZ.









The next stop was on the Eagle Mountain Railroad in Tucson. 










Its last stop for this year's trip was at the Adobe Mountain Railroad Park where I bought it last year.










Thanks to Ed, aka FlagstaffLGB, for sending me the picture from the Adobe Mountain Park. I forgot my camera.

Cheers to all and thanks for letting me run as a guest on the railroads.

And thanks Stan for the great conversion.

Chuck


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Doozy of a job on the Doozie! Very nice! Stan should make these for sale


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Ah yes, Chuck... The smaller units like that run so very well and are so convenient when traveling. 

I've had that unit running on Marty's layout for a number of years and I delighted to see that you are getting so much good use out of it. It's a great running 'bash if I do say so myself...


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

What power block does it use?
I have an original Delton Doozie and the one axle drive leaves a little more to be desired...

Andrew


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Stan, can you help Andrew?

Andrew, it runs very well. I have one of the original Doozies, back in Virginia. I don't run it often, but I've never had any problems.

Chuck


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

On mine the plastic pivot mount has broken on the power block from poor packing when I bought it some time back (just loose in it's box). Haven't really used it but the one axle drive seems to slip a little. I was thinking whether the power block was worth while trying to repair or replacing with a different block. I think Hartland use a different block on them than Delton did. 

Andrew


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Andrew, the power block on the modified doozie is not a Delton block. The side frames on the block look like they are from a 2 axle block from a modern diesel, AristoCraft, or USAT.

Chuck


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

How 'bout an NW-2 power truck unit..?!

;-)


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

chuck n said:


> Andrew, the power block on the modified doozie is not a Delton block. The side frames on the block look like they are from a 2 axle block from a modern diesel, AristoCraft, or USAT.
> 
> Chuck


Chuck, that's why I was asking what was on the above Doozie. I have some AristCraft center cab blocks which are nice and short. I may use one of those because the Delton block is a bit of trick to repair. It has no cradle just a raised swivel pin made from plastic on top of the power block that has snapped off therefore awkward and not sure if investing the time to repair the single axle drive is worthwhile. 
I could use it on something else that does not need to swivel.

There is not much of the original Delton Doozie left in the one up top. 

Andrew


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Andrew, there isn't much left of the original Doozie, the hood (bonnet), the cab and possibly the frame. My first picture shows the motor block (rear truck) with side frames. Maybe someone can match those frames to a known diesel.

Chuck


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

I think it might actually be an AristoCraft center cab block. The side frames sit higher than most others.

Andrew


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

A couple of more pictures of the Doosie/Goose, courtesy of Stan Cedarleaf.

Goose Running on the original Prescott Canyon Southern.










Goose at Marty's 2008










For the earlier question, Stan thinks that is it a motor block from a 44 tonner or a NW-2.

Thanks for the pictures Stan.

Chuck


----------



## stevedenver (Jan 6, 2008)

some fine looking buildings in those photos too.
goose looks great!


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

A couple of weeks age the Doozie/Goose made a long trip, by car, from Arizona to Northern Virginia. It has been spotted at two layouts in the in northern Virginia.

On its home layout: Clear Lake Lumber Co.



















It was assigned to track repair at the IE&W railroad of Dr. and Mrs. Rivet.




















Chuck


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Today the goose had a chance to run on the Strong's WOODLAND RAILWAY.



















Kevin's dad made the station. It is a beautiful model of the B&O station at Point of Rocks, MD. It was a joy to run the goose in and around the fantastic buildings and landscaping. A truly exceptional layout.

--- Correction, Oakland, Maryland Station -----

Kevin, Thanks for the invitation and the correction.

Chuck


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

No problem. Glad you could make it out. It was great to see you after a whole lot of years! 

One minor correction, the depot is based on the B&O's Oakland, MD depot. I don't know whether its service here at "Tall Oaks" is coincidental or not. Dad drew up plans at one point to do the Point of Rocks depot to go in the junction on the opposite loop up in the woods, but then the castle/fantasy theme that's up there now took root. 

Later,

K


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Chuck... I am so very sorry that I missed your request to answer the question about the power truck... 

It's from a USA 44 tonner. Those trucks were used in a number of 'bashes when they were readily available years ago. 

I see it's still going strong..


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Stan

It is still going strong. It will head back to Arizona in February. Hope to get more pictures out there.

Thanks for the info on the motor block.

Chuck


----------



## on30gn15 (May 23, 2009)

Quite a Goose creation, and quite a station.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks, I'm just the proud owner of the goose. The station and the goose were built by others with far greater skills than I possess. 

Thanks Stan and Jim!

Chuck


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Nancy and I had the pleasure this afternoon of visiting Eric Schade's (aka Phippsburg Eric) "Winnegance and Quebec Railway." It is a fantastic Maine 2' railroad (7/8th scale) running through the Maine woods. Thanks to Eric we were able to run the Doozie/Goose on his layout and get some pictures for #2's travel log.

Passing the station after going through a beautiful covered bridge.










Waiting for Eric's 0-4-4 to enter the main. Note the gossling on the siding in front of the engine house.










Eric's engine steaming past Popham (?) station.










Scenery along the route. All of the buildings are scratch built by Eric.










A beautiful model of the Church in Phippsburg, Maine.










Thanks for letting us visit! It was very enjoyable. 

Chuck and Nancy

PS You make beautiful Kayaks too.


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

It was fun to meet you guys! I enjoyed sharing the line. You got the names correct and took so e good looking photos. 

I enjoyed reading over this thread. Your good has done some travelling. Mr. Strong's station is impressive...

Enjoy your next stop in Nantucket!


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

No luck finding a Garden Railroad on Nantucket for Goose #2 to get some exercise.

But I did find the old roadbed of the Nantucket Railroad. So here it is on a fill where the RR had to cross some salt marsh.



















The Nantucket RR was a small Narrow Gauge line that ran from town to Siasconset.

Chuck


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

That's great, Chuck... It's battery powered and don't need no stinkin' track...


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

Cool! Where there is a will there is a way... Interesting to find that.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

The Nantucket Railroad was a 3' gauge railroad running on Nantucket Island from 1881 to 1917.

Here are some links to its history and some pictures.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nantucket_Central_Railroad_Company

https://www.google.com/search?q=nan...QoTCNqrqMfWisgCFcZsPgodoAIIOA&biw=898&bih=478

The one remaining passenger car is now part of a restaurant in town called the CLUB CAR.

Chuck


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

On Monday, Nancy and I were returning from a Thanksgiving weekend at Chincoteague,Virgina. We had the good fortune to be able to visit Jerry (AKA naptowneng) and his SC&M layout in Annapolis, MD. Beautiful landscaping and the miniature maple was still looking great.

It was a cool/cold, rainy afternoon, but the goose was able to get out of the car and spin it's wheels.










It is a really neat layout, with a lot of track and many interesting buildings and scenes.

I don't know if it was the rain on the lens, my shivering, or total lack of skill, but I wish my pictures turned out better.

Sorry Jerry, I wish the pictures turned out better.

Chuck 

"HAVE GOOSE WILL TRAVEL"


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

Chuck

It was a pleasure to have you and Nancy come visit the SC&M Railroad and do an interchange with your wandering goose, despite the miserable weather. Perhaps we can do it again when (and if) the sun shines in Maryland again! Here are a few more photos of the event:




























Regards

Jerry


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Jerry, your pictures came out a lot better than mine.

We'll have to do it again.

Chuck


----------



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

Stan,
I agree with jimtyp above. You should make a few of these for selling. Great job on the old Delton Doozie goose!


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

We had a great afternoon of running at Fyrekop's (Alan) new layout, The Sky Island Railroad, yesterday afternoon, 3/7/2016. In addition to Alan, John J (JJ), Dirk (SD90WLMT) and John (Totalwrecker) were there to watch and run.

The Goose had a great afternoon running. That is the host Alan coming in from stage left.




















Thanks Alan for inviting us and I had a great time.

Chuck

Forgot to mention, we were in Sierra Vista, Arizona.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Funny I've got a pic of her too!


----------



## MJSavage (Dec 27, 2007)

What a great way to travel. Thanks for sharing your adventures.

Mike


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

On a personal note Chuck... I think you should consider a return engagement to further test n challenge the Southern Enviromentally Charged airwaves at Alan's layout!


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Dirk, good idea, but I don't think we'll be down again this winter. I'm really interested in how the REVO works when I get back to Sun City. We'll be down again next year. 

It was great to see everyone again.

Cheers,

Chuck

The problem isn't everywhere. Sunday at Eagle Mountain in Tucson went well without any linkage problems.




























I hadn't added these pictures because I'd shown pictures of the Goose at last years meet, earlier in the thread.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Neat! I did something like that years ago, mine was very basic. I sold it on, should build another as I like that shape.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

The has finally made it to it's home turf: COLORADO. We were planning to run it this morning at Kevin Strong's layout, but a foot of snow is interfering. Our hope is that we can get some pictures of it out at the museum in Golden this morning.

I did get to run it Thursday afternoon. Not outside, but on the test track in Caboose Hobbies. They were very helpful and I had a great time running it back and forth.










THANK YOU CABOOSE HOBBIES FOR LETTING ME RUN THE GOOSE.

Chuck


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

V

I like what you did to your Doozie! That is an interesting, one axle, power truck. 

Chuck


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Chuck
You and Kevin let 12 inches of snow in COLORADO stop the trains????
Wow!!! Cool that you got to run at Caboose Hobbies though.
I had an excellent run yesterday with my Accucraft H-8 after Ryan moved the super heater tube in one flue. Looking forward to the new C&O caboose to hang behind it with my already built 35 C&O two bay hoppers.


----------



## sculpture (Jan 26, 2009)

Well, the Denver Garden Railway Society members were operating trains at the Colorado Railroad Museum in the snow for the "Bunny Train" on Saturday. We even had a certain famous well traveled Goose join us. Check out the CRRM Facebook page to see what was going on. You don't need to have a Facebook account to view the pictures.
https://www.facebook.com/coloradorailroadmuseum

Alan


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Jim

Your new engine sounds great. Looking forward to seeing it run in May when we get back to Virginia.

Yes, 12" did get in the way, but the "G" gauge layout at the Colorado Railroad Museum had a couple of cleared tracks so the Goose got a good run with the big boys. Because it was Easter Saturday, they had 346 steamed and running. It was pulling 2 coaches.

I'll post some pictures when I get a chance. We are on the way back to Sun City from Denver.

Thanks DGRS for letting us excersize the Goose at the CRRM track!

Chuck


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Here are some pictures at the CRRM (Colorado Railroad Museum) last Saturday.

When we started to turn into the parking lot we had to wait for #346 and the coaches.










The Goose on the DGRS layout at CRRM.





























Meet with the Easter train.











#346 passing behind the DGRS layouts.











Nancy and I and the Goose want to thank the CRRM and the DGRS for letting us run on the track.

It was great to see Alan and Mike, after a gap of 23 years.

Chuck


----------

